# My LiteSpeed Classic - Any suggestions for Upgrades?



## orange1 (Jan 18, 2012)

I have (what appears to be) a 1991 LiteSpeed Classic. I purchased it on ebay about a year ago, and love it. I need to upgrade the shifters, cables, brakes and wheels. 

Price Range - I'm a cheap SOB, so I will be putting modest equipment on it, been looking at used Campy Record shifters @ derailures, Ksyrium Elites.

Does anyone know if LiteSpeeds did not have a serial # on these early models? I've attached a photo of the bottom bracket with no serial #.

View attachment 279681
View attachment 279682
View attachment 279683
View attachment 279684
View attachment 279685


----------

